# gen 1 vs gen 2 cruze



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

boohoo222 said:


> what is the main differences in the two


Total redesign. For more specifics, indicate whether gas or diesel, if gas...turbo or non-turbo, auto or manual. Lots of changes depending on above.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Everything. It feels like comparing a Cruze to a totally different car.

The Gen 1 is quieter for sure. It feels a bit more eager to toss around. Visibility is better; the interior room is quite a bit smaller.

The Gen 2 is a nicer car in a lot of ways, and the powertrain is WAY more refined/peppy.


----------



## boohoo222 (Mar 1, 2018)

2016 cruze limited lt gas turbo 6 speed auto/man


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

boohoo222 said:


> 2016 cruze limited lt gas turbo 6 speed auto/man


Limited = last of the Gen 1s. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Gen1, including the Limited, is going to be less reliable in the long run, as it suffers from some major design flaws. This is why there is a Gen2.


----------



## boohoo222 (Mar 1, 2018)

I hope I can avoid those problems I'm starting with 19,000 miles


----------



## boohoo222 (Mar 1, 2018)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Gen1, including the Limited, is going to be less reliable in the long run, as it suffers from some major design flaws. This is why there is a Gen2.


hopefully I can read enough on this site to know what flaws to look out for


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

boohoo222 said:


> hopefully I can read enough on this site to know what flaws to look out for


The Gen1 has a higher coolant operating temperature of 220 degrees or higher. This is harder on plastic pieces, imo, and coolant leaks seem to be more prevalent as a result. So keep a close eye on your coolant levels, or engine damage will occur.

Another weak point is the pcv system. There are out of warranty fixes for this, but since you are under warranty, the dealer will have to fix this for free for you. This might mean a few visits to the dealer for check engine lights if you have the car for any length of time.

There are others, but these are the two major ones.


----------



## boohoo222 (Mar 1, 2018)

UpstateNYBill said:


> The Gen1 has a higher coolant operating temperature of 220 degrees or higher. This is harder on plastic pieces, imo, and coolant leaks seem to be more prevalent as a result. So keep a close eye on your coolant levels, or engine damage will occur.
> 
> Another weak point is the pcv system. There are out of warranty fixes for this, but since you are under warranty, the dealer will have to fix this for free for you. This might mean a few visits to the dealer for check engine lights if you have the car for any length of time.
> 
> There are others, but these are the two major ones.


I'm hopeing I wont have to buy another car for a long time..(fingers crossed)


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 17, 2018)

UpstateNYBill said:


> The Gen1 has a higher coolant operating temperature of 220 degrees or higher. This is harder on plastic pieces, imo, and coolant leaks seem to be more prevalent as a result. So keep a close eye on your coolant levels, or engine damage will occur.
> 
> Another weak point is the pcv system. There are out of warranty fixes for this, but since you are under warranty, the dealer will have to fix this for free for you. This might mean a few visits to the dealer for check engine lights if you have the car for any length of time.
> 
> There are others, but these are the two major ones.


What's the normal operating temp supposed to be for the gen 2's?


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Pegasus said:


> What's the normal operating temp supposed to be for the gen 2's?


Typical 185 degrees or so, I forget exactly, but normal as far as most cars go.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Is there a way to trick the gen 1 into thinking the engine is running hotter than it really is? (eg: by insulating the thermostat, if that's possible)?

Would help in running the engine cooler, but also help with the airco in hotter climates.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

If you buy an aftermarket thermostat for the Gen1, you can get a metal housing instead of the plastic. I'm sure there are a few other crucial aftermarket parts out there that would be the same way ... created with metal instead of plastic.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

But it won't do much about the thermostat readings..?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ProDigit said:


> But it won't do much about the thermostat readings..?


If it bothers you, tune it. Thermostat will open at what they set it to (190-200 range for most)

Won't help AC 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

I thought the cooling also affects the AC, since when I engine brake (esp. down a large bridge), the AC works better than when I drive my car on a flat surface; and when I accelerate under load (up a long bridge) the AC doesn't work much at all.

How do you set the thermostat? Doesn't look like it's got any adjustment screws on it.
But it seems like if I could wrap it in rockwool, I could keep the housing warmer; but I think it should make almost no difference, since it's sensing the temperature from the coolant.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ProDigit said:


> I thought the cooling also affects the AC, since when I engine brake (esp. down a large bridge), the AC works better than when I drive my car on a flat surface; and when I accelerate under load (up a long bridge) the AC doesn't work much at all.
> 
> How do you set the thermostat? Doesn't look like it's got any adjustment screws on it.
> But it seems like if I could wrap it in rockwool, I could keep the housing warmer; but I think it should make almost no difference, since it's sensing the temperature from the coolant.


Ecu

Mine never changed temp unless you floored it...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

ProDigit said:


> How do you set the thermostat? Doesn't look like it's got any adjustment screws on it.
> But it seems like if I could wrap it in rockwool, I could keep the housing warmer; but I think it should make almost no difference, since it's sensing the temperature from the coolant.


It's an electronically controlled thermostat.


----------

